# Handrail extensions



## tbz (Jul 21, 2011)

This is going to sound a bit funny, is anyone on the message board familiar with OSHA and know if they have a requirement for handrail extensions in a Assembly Seating area?

IBC exempts HR extensions installed in "A" Use Groups, I believe they are exempt also in ANSI & ADA for installations like below, but I am being told this is being failed do to OSHA?

I am a little lost and need some input, please input comments.


----------



## alora (Jul 21, 2011)

http://www.osha.gov/Publications/ladders/osha3124.html


----------



## tbz (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks alora,

thanks that is the same link I have and I see nothing on extensions.

I am a bit puzzled


----------



## alora (Jul 21, 2011)

tbz said:
			
		

> Thanks alora,thanks that is the same link I have and I see nothing on extensions.
> 
> I am a bit puzzled


As this is a stair rail depicted, here's an interesting excerpt:



> Other intermediate structural members, when used, must be installed so that no openings are more than 19 inches (48 cm) wide.


Is "when used" up to the designer/fabricator?


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Jul 21, 2011)

That is the first I have every heard of anything like that.  We just had the DOJ review our baseball stadium, and similar handrails were not mentioned in their report as non-compliant.  OSHA has been heavy in our area over the last month, and hit up just about every job site and business.  We have no complaints at the stadium to my knowledge.  Please let us know if you find out anything further.


----------



## mark handler (Jul 21, 2011)

*OSHA  does not cover "Assembly Seating areas" unless the area is for employees only*

http://www.osha.gov/Publications/osha3124.pdf

Handrails

OSHA Requirements for handrails are as follows:

 Handrails and top rails of the stair rail systems must be able to withstand, without failure, at least 200 pounds (890 n) of weight applied within 2 inches (5 cm) of the top edge in any downward or outward direction, at any point along the top edge.

 Handrails must not be more than 37 inches (94 cm) high nor less than 30 inches (76 cm) from the upper surface of the handrail to the surface of the tread.

 Handrails must provide an adequate handhold for employees to grasp to prevent falls.

 Temporary handrails must have a minimum clearance of 3 inches (8 cm) between the handrail and walls, stair rail systems and other objects.

 Stairways with four or more risers, or that rise more than 30 inches (76 cm) in height— whichever is less—must have at least one handrail.

 Winding or spiral stairways must have a handrail to prevent use of areas where the tread width is less than 6 inches (15 cm).

Midrails

Midrails, screens, mesh, intermediate vertical members or equivalent intermediate structural members must be provided between the top rail and stairway steps to the stair rail system. When midrails are used, they must be located midway between the top of the stair rail system and the stairway steps.


----------



## mark handler (Jul 21, 2011)

Handrail Extensions are required "A" Use Groups the excption is very specific:

*Handrail Extensions are not required for handrails in aisles serving seating where the handrails are discontinuous to provide access to seating and to permit crossovers within the aisle.*

They are required every where else in "A" Use Groups


----------



## alora (Jul 21, 2011)

mark handler said:
			
		

> Handrail Extensions are required "A" Use Groups the excption is very specific:*Handrail Extensions are not required for handrails in aisles serving seating where the handrails are discontinuous to provide access to seating and to permit crossovers within the aisle.*
> 
> They are required every where else in "A" Use Groups


Clarification.

That's the 2009 IBC.


----------



## alora (Jul 21, 2011)

mark handler said:
			
		

> *OSHA  does not cover "Assembly Seating areas" unless the area is for employees only*Only?
> 
> Reference?


----------



## mark handler (Jul 21, 2011)

*OSHA* covers employers and their employees

NOT the general public

If the rail is an employee only area OSHA rules can apply.

Ir the rails are to be used by the general public, IBC, ANSI and ADAAG apply


----------



## alora (Jul 21, 2011)

mark handler said:
			
		

> *OSHA* covers employers and their employees NOT the general public


Then, according to your logic, the general public is responsible for cleaning the aisles when the show's over, huh?


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Jul 22, 2011)

alora said:
			
		

> Then, according to your logic, the general public is responsible for cleaning the aisles when the show's over, huh?


i think mark said employee "only" areas...which would not include the general public, even on family clean up night...not that i would take my family that night anyway.  i prefer thirsty thursdays.


----------



## incognito (Jul 22, 2011)

Mark has got it right. I wish people would stop dragging us into OSHA "stuff". OSHA is strictly an employee/employer safety driven fiasco.


----------



## tbz (Jul 22, 2011)

Mark,

I get the exception, but here is my question for you on this handrail placement.

The handrail is clearly a center isle handrail serving the stair flight between rows of assemble seating matching the exception, however since this is the top of the stair flight and clearly this point of the handrail does not sit between the rows of seating are you saying that this top section of handrail on the upper landing is required to have the extensions, but the lower portion is not, all because of the non proximity to the seat access? even though the exception is specific to center isle handrails?

Please clarify

As for the OSHA, this was relayed to me by another firm who called me for clarification on this specific photo, neither they or I knew of or could find anything about handrail extensions within OSHA, so I ask.

Thank you all for your input


----------



## mark handler (Jul 22, 2011)

tbz said:
			
		

> Mark,I get the exception, but here is my question for you on this handrail placement.
> 
> The handrail is clearly a center isle handrail serving the stair flight between rows of assemble seating matching the exception, however since this is the top of the stair flight and clearly this point of the handrail does not sit between the rows of seating are you saying that this top section of handrail on the upper landing is required to have the extensions, but the lower portion is not, all because of the non proximity to the seat access? even though the exception is specific to center isle handrails?
> 
> ...


At the top, of the Midrail, there is no exception. only where there is aisle, "cross-traffic"

No problem in asking.....


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Jul 22, 2011)

tbz said:
			
		

> Mark,I get the exception, but here is my question for you on this handrail placement.
> 
> The handrail is clearly a center isle handrail serving the stair flight between rows of assemble seating matching the exception, however since this is the top of the stair flight and clearly this point of the handrail does not sit between the rows of seating are you saying that this top section of handrail on the upper landing is required to have the extensions, but the lower portion is not, all because of the non proximity to the seat access? even though the exception is specific to center isle handrails?
> 
> Please clarify


Using only the information you provided I will assume there will not be any future seats added at this level (even though I want to assume seats will placed here eventually).  My interpretation of what Mark said, without cross aisle access for seating, the exception will not apply and handrails are now required at both sides of the stair, with extensions.  I am also referencing the ICC 300 (2002) Standard on Bleachers, Folding and Telescopic Seating, and Grandstands, Section 409.1.


----------



## tbz (Jul 22, 2011)

Papio,

From what I know, no more seats past the top riser, but I will assume if seats are added to that area then the exception could start if cross isle access can be justified for that point.

What I get from Marks posting is that if cross isle access is added, it is allowed to cut through the extension, otherwise no deal....

It makes sense to me, but I have to say this needs to be clarified better in the next commentary by the ICC and point out that the starting top handrail extension is not exempt when not inline with seating or not not exempt at all.

Tom


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Jul 22, 2011)

Just for reference in the discussion (in case some don't have the ICC 300):

*409.1 Required handrails. * Where seats are located on both sides of an aisle stair, a minimum of one mid-aisle handrail shall be provided.  Where seats are located on one side of an aisle stair, a minimum of one handrail shall be provided on the side of the stair where there are no seats.

*Exception:*  A handrail is not required for an aisle stair serving a single row of seating.

*409.1.1 Mid-aisle handrails.*  Where there is seating on both sides of the aisle, the mid-aisle handrails shall be discontinuous with gaps or breaks at intervals not exceeding five rows to facilitate access to seating and permit crossing from one side of the aisle to the other.  These gaps or breaks shall have a clear width of at least 22 inches and not greater than 36 inches, measured horizontally, and the handrail shall have rounded terminations or bends.  Such discontinuities shall also be permitted where ther is seating on one or both sides of the aisle, and where there are no guardrails complying with the grapability requirements for handrails.  An additional rail shall be provided below the handrail, located parallel to, and approximately 12 inches below, the handrail.  The additional rail need not comply with the graspability provisions of Section 409.3.


----------

